# so sad



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm so sad and lonely right now, I just want to go to sleep and never worry abou this again but I have to keep fighting for my two children
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I understand. I worry constantly about my kids and how all of this is effecting them and how can his dad choose to do this? 
How do people do this to each other!? 

Sleeping is good though, maybe you can wake up and feel that strength you felt earlier tonight.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

PWD, do you have a support system? Just call someone, if you can. Let them know you just need----whatever: distraction, entertainment, someone to listen. If you can sleep, and it's appropriate (you won't be endangering anyone; you aren't sleeping all the time), then sleep--it can be restorative. 

I know it is hard. There have been times in my life where I just lie down and repeat, "This too shall pass," over and over, until I fall asleep. A prayer or song you like can be recited over and over too, and if your thoughts break through, just start over again when you realize it. It's a form of meditation, really--controlling what you allow yourself to think about, and that is really "nothing" but the mindless recitation of the phrase or song. 

Where in WI are you? I'm in SE Wi, outside Milwaukee.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Eat, sleep and bathe. Do those things. Wash your clothes.

And then sit and feel sorry for yourself for a while. Then get up and scrub the crap out of your kitchen.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> Eat, sleep and bathe. Do those things. Wash your clothes.
> 
> And then sit and feel sorry for yourself for a while. Then get up and scrub the crap out of your kitchen.


Ah yessss.... manic cleaning.

Me too.

You could narf key lime pie off my kitchen floor with just your mouth and not get a single germ.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Eat, sleep and bathe. Do those things. Wash your clothes.
> 
> And then sit and feel sorry for yourself for a while. Then get up and scrub the crap out of your kitchen.


I need my house cleaned and I am in the warm part of the country!  I can't do a lot since surgery and it is driving me nuts!

I try to watch tv... that doesn't remind me of H and on the light side.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, nice to see I am not the only person that cleans.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Agast84 said:


> Wow, nice to see I am not the only person that cleans.


:iagree: I clean like a mofo when I am sad, lonely or angry


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

I see a business idea coming on. Divorcee house cleaning! You guys could mop up.



(Sorry. Rough night for me, too. Wondering whether or not to take myself to emergency).


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven'ty had more than three hours of sleep a night for the last four weeks.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, that sucks, man. The good news is that you will come out of it, sooner or later.


----------



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

hmm...I guess sometimes I clean...it keeps you busy for sure...

When i'm depressed I work out...go running, lift weights, go climbing..anything like that.

Primarily because endorphins literally make you feel better...and, the better you feel about yourself, the better you will be.

Love yourself before you even think about loving or caring for anyone else. If you can do that, you'll be fine.


----------



## broken41 (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't go home to clean it even if I wanted to (court order). So, I am staying w/friends and I clean their place when it gets so quiet all I do is think. I feel like I'm earning my keep too, trying to help out. I don't like this in limbo feeling, not knowing what's gonna happen. It's immobilizing. But I know that I have to be upright to fight. I try to keep telling myself that if I don't do anything then he will win hands down. I have to defend myself because no one else is gonna do it for me. They are my kids and I have to do everything I can do for _them_ It's all about them. They need me in their lives and I have to make sure that happens. So, PWD, perk up, you can do this. You have to.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> I'm so sad and lonely right now, I just want to go to sleep and never worry abou this again but I have to keep fighting for my two children
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


PWD I can see from an earlier post today that this dip has come after a high of when you were able to ignore your wife. This is the roller coaster we are all on. 
I hope you are feeling a little better this morning.
These feelings seem to come out of the blue. I have been tearful this week, that I can cope with, but I woke up thus morning with anxiety pains in my chest. I haven't had them for weeks. Not so easy for me to deal with. But all part of this horrible ride.
Take care of yourself today
Hiugs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cgh (Jan 18, 2012)

i dont clean, i go to the driving range ( golf ) and hit the mofo balls as hard as i can.
had a bad nights sleep last night. going to MC who is really a thearapist today with my wife. I've got a reallybad feeling about today.


----------



## kallywana (Dec 2, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> I'm so sad and lonely right now, I just want to go to sleep and never worry abou this again but I have to keep fighting for my two children
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




What on earth could be a husband to lock up his 5-months pregnant wife in the house? Any answers would be helpful. l am so unhappy.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

kallywana said:


> What on earth could be a husband to lock up his 5-months pregnant wife in the house? Any answers would be helpful. l am so unhappy.


I'm sorry did I miss something? Or is this a new thread topic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hang in there Proud, just part of the process. I'm back on the roller coaster ride again this week after 1.5 weeks of feeling strong. My doctor prescribed sleeping pills which give me 5-6h a night. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## kallywana (Dec 2, 2011)

DAISYGIRL14, lt is a new topic.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

cgh said:


> i dont clean, i go to the driving range ( golf ) and hit the mofo balls as hard as i can.
> had a bad nights sleep last night. going to MC who is really a thearapist today with my wife. I've got a reallybad feeling about today.


Wish you the best. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

kallywana said:


> DAISYGIRL14, lt is a new topic.


Ok then you need to start your own thread and give us some more information so you can get the advice you are looking for. There are lots of people who can help you but we need to stay on topic here.
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

canguy66 said:


> Hang in there Proud, just part of the process. I'm back on the roller coaster ride again this week after 1.5 weeks of feeling strong. My doctor prescribed sleeping pills which give me 5-6h a night. Might be worth looking into.


Yep, mine put me on meds too. No way I could work and do all the parenting on 3 to 4 hrs of sleep. I'm bad about taking meds... hate them but man I appreciate the heck out of these. Just waiting for all of them to kick in... 


It really sounds like it's been a down week for most of us here... I guess that's why we are here. Though I have noticed a couple of hopefuls are here less...I am hoping all is well.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

honor these feelings, no matter how painful. they are a part of the process of grieving, so we can come out "the other side". i like what mama said, give yourself a pity party, then do something productive, no matter how small...then repeat. little steps.


----------

